# Bees/help...



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Has anyone else been finding bees in any of their tanks?
I don't have my windows(basement suite) open but I had my door open upstairs.

I found a total of 5 in 2 of my tanks.
One of my fish ate 1 & had a stinger stuck in his lip.
I tried to get it out, & I thought I was successful but it looked stressed so I put him/her back in.

Today his/her lip is swollen & he/her doesn't look very good.
The color is faded & the fins looked a bit frayed.
He still has zip in him/her but I'm guessing the venom is affecting him/her.
It looks like the stinger is still in the lip.
Should I try to remove it again?
It looks quite stressed & I don't want to stress it out any more.

It's a small 1"-1.5" fish so it's hard to see if I get it out in the net.

Anyone ever deal with something like this before?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your fish & wish I could help you with the problem , but way out of my league. That sounds like an awful lot of bees at one time, we keep all our windows and doors open and I have never had a bee in any of my tanks yet & and I do see them in the house about every other day. If any more show up you may want to look around and make sure there isn't a bees nest in the wall of your place. I had a colony build a nest in my walls , from outside once. They found a way into the house before I knew they had built a nest & already had a colony of 10,000 in my wall according to the exterminator. It was so big, when we found it you could hear the buzzing thru the drywall. Anyway, know that doesn't help the fish , I would probably try to get the stinger out to avoid any further complications like not eating or possible infection, but that's just me & I'm noooo expert lol Would definitely wear some good reading glasses and use a good set of tweezers and be sure its the stinger. I would think if the fish hasn't died from the sting yet & still has zip, thats a positive thing & probably just highly stressed and in pain from the sting itself, as well as the stinger in his/her lip(ouchhhh). I got about 25 or so stings from hornets when I was about 8 years old & safe to say my color probably faded a bit too lol thank God I wasn't allergic or my color would have faded permanently. Anyway, just my two cents , hope all turns out well.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

That's what I was worried about.
I thought maybe a nest was around the house somewhere.
I didn't see any today so that's a good thing.

When I 1st saw the bees I thought WTH is that crap in my tank.
Upon closer inspection & noticed it was moving.
It was 2 bees on top of each other fight to stay on the surface.
Just a s I noticed so did that fish & he went in for a taste.
Luckily only 1 fish got stung.
I found a few dead bees in my planted tank this morning, I'm assuming it was from last night.

This fish that got stung is starting to settle down, so I'll try to pluck out the stinger again.

I got stung for the 1st time last summer & it felt like someone put out a cigarette on my leg.
I've felt it on my arm so I know how it feels(sort of)


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol yea bee stings suck! Funny fish will taste just about anything that hits the water. Guess he/she will rethink things next time 'eh? lol As for a bees nest in your house, scan the outer perimeter/foundation/ walls/eves. during the morning to mid day. Yhey are quite active , especially in this warmer weather. If you have one it will be easy to spot as they will be constantly flying in and out. the entrance could be anything , a crack in the concrete , between bricks. holes ect..one thing is for sure if there is one you will definitely see them going in & out...better safe than sorry , for them & you


----------

